# Access - Abfrage auf Wörtern in Grossbuchstaben



## mbrauch (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine Abfrage in Access 2002 erstelle, die mir aus einem Tabellenfeld einer Tabelle alle Werte anzeigt, die nur in Grossbuchstaben geschrieben sind (z.B. HAUS)?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn Spalte1 die Splate ist, welche groß und klein geschreibene Wörter enthält muss in der Abfrage bei Kriterium:


```
StrVgl([Spalte1];Großbst([spalte1]);0)="0"
```

stehen.

Siehe Funktionserklärungen unter:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147918.html

Gruß tom


----------

